# Droidth3ory shifts3ns3 v.1.4 or v.1.5 download



## illwillduc (Oct 7, 2011)

What's up everybody. I am currently running shiftsense 1.3 and am looking to upgrade but unfortunately his site is down so was wondering if anyone had a good download link. I've been searching all morning. In desperate need of help


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 1.4f on my pc, and I seem to remember I have 1.5 on my phone but my phone is in process of a nandroid so I will repost. Let me know how you want the file, I have no mirrors and I am at work so a lot of uploading sites are usually blocked.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 1.5f on my phone as well.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

If you give me a few I am currently in the optimize phase of getting ready to post the UNOFFICIAL 1.6A, which will be the 1.4 base (1.5 was an attempt to fix the end call bug only that didnt work), with the 1.6A patch to include the voicemail fix. I will Start a new Thread here as soon as it is done, should be within a couple of hours!

Thanks!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Should be in general section. Developer section is for original releases only. Also, the page appears to be down currently, but I'm sure th3ory will update it soon. The official downloads page appears to be here.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## illwillduc (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just goin to wait on Buffogt. Nonetheless I appreciate u guys


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a mirror link to the 1.4 download:

http://www.multiupload.com/T8ZO8DYLPO

You will want to apply the 1.6A patch if you want the .3 framework updates!


----------



## dream weave (Aug 13, 2011)

I upped 1.5X again if anyone still needs it
http://www.multiupload.com/Y8ZQKFCUMF


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

